
United States vs. Forty Barrels and Twenty Kegs of Coca-Cola - ColinFCodeChef
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Forty_Barrels_%26_Twenty_Kegs_of_Coca-Cola
======
def8cefe
> The government stated that the syrup, when diluted as directed, would result
> in a beverage containing 1.21 grains (or 78.4 mg) of caffeine per 8oz
> serving

> Coca-Cola then voluntarily reduced the amount of caffeine in its product

That's interesting. 8 fl oz is 236ml, roughly the same size as a regular Red
Bull can at 250ml which contains 80mg caffeine.

Caffeine mg per ml -

Monster Energy: 0.34

pre-1912, post-cocaine Coke: 0.33

Red Bull: 0.32

Modern Diet Coke: 0.12

Modern Coke: 0.09

People must have been pretty amped in the early 1900s.

